# ESPN app Via receiver!



## steveymacjr (Feb 21, 2016)

Has anyone else noticed that if you tune to an ESPN channel, you are now prompted to open the "ESPN App" on the TV which allows you to watch ESPN3 content on your TV through Directv?

This happened the past few nights and I've been able to watch some ACC Digital Network content that is online only but through the TV!!!! I'm assuming this uses the Internet and not a sat signal.. the picture quality is excellent.. also it seems to be treated like the "Start over" feature and you can't fast forward if you pause the show.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Not working here. What receiver and software version do you have?


----------



## steveymacjr (Feb 21, 2016)

I have receiver HR44/700
Software 0xc45( 10/27 update)


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

steveymacjr said:


> I have receiver HR44/700
> Software 0xc45( 10/27 update)


I have the same receiver and software and I'm not seeing it show up. Can you take a picture of what it looks like when it comes up?


----------



## steveymacjr (Feb 21, 2016)

here ya go.. four pics.


----------



## steveymacjr (Feb 21, 2016)

forgot to add, the yale, virginia game is an ACC Network extra game not on ESPN tv.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I hope they get this rolled out sooner rather than latter.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> I hope they get this rolled out sooner rather than latter.


Why are we not seeing yet it if we have the same software?


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

Was told by DTV it is in Charlotte only. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Yep, the trial is currently limited to Charlotte. As for why Charlotte? That just happens to be the base of ESPN's college operations including ESPNU and SEC Network.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Starting tomorrow the trial will be expanded to Alabama, Kentucky, North Carolina, Ohio and South Carolina.


----------



## Hot Tub Johnny (Feb 24, 2012)

This appeared for me today on my HR44.
Video: working pretty well, but the sizing isn't quite right. Some significant cropping on the top and bottom of the picture.
Audio: not working through my AVR. Works ok directly on the tv speakers.

There's some kinks to work out, but i love where this is headed!


----------



## shy007 (Apr 11, 2003)

Will it be available on any other receivers?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

No, just the HR44 and HR54


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm in SC and just tried this. Seems to work pretty well.


----------



## golfnut-n-nh (Mar 26, 2007)

Is there a public rollout schedule? Would love to have this feature before the college basketball season ends. Also, if you select a live channel, does it bring you to that channel or the online version of that channel?


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Is the Sportsguide still available thru the Red button or a different button?


----------



## jleupen (Jul 27, 2007)

I live in Ohio and, as indicated above, this just started in the last few days. It is really cool, but what I'd really like is a ESPN3 channel. That way I could flip between ESPN3 broadcast and another program.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

They're expanding it to more states, I don't live in one of these states (or have a Genie), so I can't confirm first hand if it's live yet:
Alabama
Arizona
Colorado
Connecticut
Florida
Hawaii
Idaho
Iowa
Kansas
Kentucky
Louisiana
Montana
Nebraska
Nevada
North Carolina
North Dakota
Ohio
Oklahoma
South Carolina
South Dakota
Utah
Washington, DC


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Live in Colorado....New App pulls up, can select different "channels or videos" but currently there is no audio on any of them.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

It's a known issue, you have to turn off Dolby Digital to get the audio in some cases.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Well i'm one of those cases....turning off DD gets me audio. I guess its a work in progress. Probably won't use it much till it gets straightened out. 

Can't find a way to get to the old scoreguide while on these channels. Any way to do that?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

bnwrx said:


> Well i'm one of those cases....turning off DD gets me audio. I guess its a work in progress. Probably won't use it much till it gets straightened out.
> 
> Can't find a way to get to the old scoreguide while on these channels. Any way to do that?


While on those channels? Maybe tv apps? Right arrow.


----------



## shew (Mar 26, 2005)

so if u watching a tv with a genie mini u won't see the app


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

KyL416 said:


> It's a known issue, you have to turn off Dolby Digital to get the audio in some cases.


Well, that's why I had no audio this morning


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Working great here in AZ. Thanks for the update KyL.


----------



## Visman (Feb 17, 2008)

I now have the ESPN App in Houston,TX.


----------



## cablemax (May 2, 2016)

How to see that channel?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

cablemax said:


> How to see that channel?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Read this thread to learn the details. Is all layed out nicely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

Still no go in DFW any idea when?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmasia (Sep 18, 2007)

Tried to use the App for the first time today at 2:00PM PST, and attempted to watch a cricket match from ESPN3.
Picture popped up and was extremely clear.
After 10 minutes the pic froze, and when I hit the red button to go back to the main App menu, nothing happened.
When I tried to change to a DirecTV channel, my HR44-500 went dark, and unable to change channels, I needed to reboot.
I think DirecTV is smart to invest in this initiative, but I think I'll stick to my Roku for the time being.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Iowa

Apps come up, some have audio, many do not.

The one showing LaBron James' turn-around 3 bank shot to win game, (with a magnificent pass from K. Love), had not audio, but at least I could see it.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

raromr said:


> Still no go in DFW any idea when?


Tomorrow


----------



## golfnut-n-nh (Mar 26, 2007)

KyL416 said:


> Tomorrow


Is there a national roll out schedule that can be shared?


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

have not received ESPN in DFW as of 2/14 - did get iheartradio app but as usual no stations work, just keep getting errors


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

iheart update - seems to now be working


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

Still getting just the Score Guide in South Ga. Did get the I heartradio app.


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

Up in DFW. But audio issues and video stuttering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpie314 (Aug 27, 2014)

I live in TX and I noticed this morning that it is working for me. I did notice that whenever you select one of the actual channels it takes you to it, but was watching SEC Swimming on SECN+ to test it out and worked fine


----------



## BigJ52 (Jul 29, 2007)

*ESPN PR Verified account * ‏@*ESPNPR* 

Today marks the complete nationwide rollout of the ESPN App on AT&T DIRECTV set top boxes. Details: http://es.pn/2lQsbRi


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

Mine worked for a day now it's gone. Only got on HR54 never had or have on my HR24s.


----------



## golfnut-n-nh (Mar 26, 2007)

raromr said:


> Mine worked for a day now it's gone. Only got on HR54 never had or have on my HR24s.


App is meant to only work on Genie receivers. Can't speak to why it is not working today.


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

Thought the announcement said all HRs. Is it working on genie for others or down for all?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

raromr said:


> Thought the announcement said all HRs. Is it working on genie for others or down for all?


Only Genies.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mgmrick (Oct 19, 2004)

Where do you find on genie. I go to apps only like 5 of them there


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mgmrick said:


> Where do you find on genie. I go to apps only like 5 of them there


Channel 206 (or any channel that has the score guide. Wait for prompt to press red button.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgmrick (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks...got it


----------



## mcaldero (Feb 3, 2006)

I have an HR44 connected to the internet. Why don't I see the espn app when I tune to ch 206?


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

mcaldero said:


> I have an HR44 connected to the internet. Why don't I see the espn app when I tune to ch 206?


I also don't see it. I even received a message that it was available. Call tech support and they are clueless.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

For me it takes a while for the message to press the red button to show up. Pressing before then does nothing.


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

Will they ever fix this so you can actually hear sound if Dolby digital is on.


----------

